# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > طلبات الكتب >  محتاج له فساعدوني

## خالد المومني

انا بصراحة شاركة بمنتدى الحصن مشان بدي اطلب منكم طلب والي شجعني انه طلاب هاد المنتدى معضمهم يدرسون في الجامعات الاردنية::::

طلبي الي بتمنى الاجابة علية اني محتاج الى كتاب الفيزياء الذي يدرس في جامعة اليرموك وهو بالغة العربية واسم الكتاب مو متأكد منه كانة علم الميكانيكا
ارجوا من من يمتلك هذا الكتاب الرد على هذا الطلب::::

 :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

اخي اكتب اسم الكتاب وبنحاول نوفره الك ان شاء الله

----------


## خالد المومني

> اخي اكتب اسم الكتاب وبنحاول نوفره الك ان شاء الله


اسم الكتاب: علم الميكانيكا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اسمه الكتاب مقدمة في علم الميكانيكا اتوقع  صح ؟

----------


## غير مسجل

> اسمه الكتاب مقدمة في علم الميكانيكا اتوقع  صح ؟


هو اسمه علم الميكانيكا وهو بدرس في جامعة اليرموك

----------


## زهره التوليب

للاسف ما قدرت احصل عليه

----------


## جسر الحياة

*مرحبا خالد

أتوقع إني جبتلك الكتاب المطلوب

حمل من هنا*

*وإذا ما كان هو الكتاب المطلوب خبرني وإن شاء الله رح جيبلك الكتاب*

----------


## Secret

وينك يا خالد

وصلك الكتاب 

الشباب والصبايا ما قصروا

بتمنى تضل تزورنا في المنتدى

----------

